# جماعات إسلامية وراء مقتل شماس الأسكندرية بسبب تنصر شقيقتهم



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*12/10/2009  
تغطية / الأقبــاط متحدون - المتنصًرون الأقبــاط - نشرة الأخبار القبطية 

تحقيقات النيابة العامة تكشف سبب مقتل شماس الأسكندرية على يد أعضاء في الجماعات الإسلامية السلفية الإرهابية المتطرفة والسبب إعتناق شقيقه لهم للمسيحية ويتهمون الشماس بتنصيرها  

أخبار وتقارير من مراسلينا - الأقبــــاط متحدون

كتب: ريمون يوسف

في إطار البحث الأمني عن الجناة الذين ارتكبوا جريمة قتل قاسية المعالم تجاه الشماس "جورج فتحي" 25 عام بالإسكندرية، تم إلقاء القبض على أثنين يشتبه في قيامهم بتلك الجريمة النكراء، وتعود خلفيتهم إلى الانتماء لجماعات إسلامية دينية متطرفة. ويشاع أن هؤلاء قاموا بجريمتهم انتقامًا من جورج لاعتقادهم بأنه ساعد شقيقتهم على اعتناق المسيحية

تغطية للحادث

مراسلينا - المتنصًرون الأقبـــاط 

بعد ان فاقت الأسكندرية على جريمة بشعه بقتل شماس قبطي بحرق جسده داخل بيته وربطه بسلك وقيامهم بتعذيبه وتوصيله بالكهرباء حتى خرجت أحشاءه وتركوه وهربوا وهم مدججين بالسلاح امام المارة في الشوارع كان وراء هذا الحادث فتاه متنصره تنتمي لنفس الجماعه اعتنقت المسيحية وهو ما اثار جنونهم واتهموا الشماس جورج بانه قام بتنصيرها وتم إحلال دمه وقتله بطريقه بشعه بها كم شديد من الكره اعتقادا منهم انهم سيوقفون كلمه الله التي تضرب اركان أمتهم الضاله

مراسلكم المتنصر/ إبن المسيح

تغطية نشــرة الأخبار القبطية للحادث الأليم في الأسكندرية

جريمة قتل بشعة للشماس جورج بمحرم بك بالإسكندرية و الجناة مجهولون, القتيل معروف بحسن السير و السلوك و الجنازة تخرج وفي مقدمتها أربعة عشر كاهن نشرة الأخبار القبطية في اتصال مع احد أقارب القتيل من داخل قاعة العزاء -وقصص تروي أن المتنصريين لهم علاقه بالموضوع 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا للخبر


مش مهم كيف أستشهد

المهم أنه نال أكليل الشهاده

وأصبح بين أحضان أبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أكتوبر 2009)

قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم في سلام في العالم *سيكون لكم ضيق* و لكن ثقوا *انا قد غلبت العالم* 

(يو  16 :  33)



حينئذ يسلمونكم الى ضيق *و يقتلونكم* و تكونون مبغضين من جميع الامم لاجل اسمي 

(مت  24 :  9)


صلى لأجلنا ايها الشهيد القوى
​


----------



## Eva Maria (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*ينقل ألى قسم  الاخبار المسيحية والعامة*


----------



## Strident (12 أكتوبر 2009)

و لما هم مؤمنين مخلصين أوي كده ماقدروش ينوروا عين أختهم ليه؟ مش بيقعدوا يقولوا ان اللي يدوق الإسلام لا يمكن يسيبه؟

إنما هذا هو تصرف الشيطان إذ أفلتت منه فريسة!


----------



## راشي (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*اربطني بالاوتاد .. اعصرني .. اكويني.. خالي الادون ينآد .. يسوع يقويني .. يسوع يقويني..لا تقولي ابقي وزير ولا ولي عالي.. احسن لي ابقي فقير ..عند المسيح غالي .. عند المسيح غالي

شكراااااا جدا علي الخبر *​


----------



## مرية (12 أكتوبر 2009)

ازى شاب متادين زى جورج يقتل فى بيتة من غير ماحد يحس بية


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*

مرية قال:



			ازى شاب متادين زى جورج يقتل فى بيتة من غير ماحد يحس بية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لانه اولا بكل بساطه هو  وحده بالبيت 
وعندما دخل هؤلاء الجماعه المتطرفه اعتقد الاب الذى كان بالقهوة انهم ياتون لزيارة 
احد من مسلمين العمارة 
ولماذا لا احد يدرى بجورج لان الجماعه المتطرفه كمموه وربطوه 
حتى  يقتلوه فكيف له ان يصرخ حتى ولكن هنيئا له بالحياه الابديه​*


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*دمويين بطبيعتهم*
*ربنا يرحمه ويصبر اهله*​


----------



## salamboshra (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*الشهداء بزار الايمان ؟؟؟؟ ربنا يصبر أهله على فراقه وعزائنا انه مع المسيح !!!!! اما المسلمين القتله ربنا ينور قلوبهم بنور المسيح*


----------



## menasatm (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمه ويصبر اهله


----------



## شوشو22 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ياعم فتحى لا تحزن لوفاه ابن جورج فانة شهيد فى احضان القدسين وربنا يصبر قلبك وينتقم من الجناه الظالمين


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*يابختك مين ادك نلت اكليل الشهاده*​


----------



## مرية (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *يابختك مين ادك نلت اكليل الشهاده*​


=مرية
                        ربنا موجود


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الخبر المحزن ده​


----------



## شوشو22 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

وان سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا أخاف شرا لأنك أنت معى


وها أنا معكم كل الايام الى أنقضاء الدهر


----------

